# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  Is ocean free products good?

## diazman

hi all, im just cruise over to some neighbouring LFS the other day and came across ocean free product, ranging from anti cholrine to anti fungus and all that what-not. im wondering if the products are good enough to be used or issit just just rip off?? :Confused:

----------


## vinz

Ummm... I wouldn't call them rip-off, but they aren't the best either.

Personally, I only buy their Root Monster substrate fertilisers.

----------


## aquanatix

Some products are okay i suppose...i myself have used anti chlorine, brine shrimp, fish food and a few others.So far no issues? Been hearing alot of bad stuff about their anti chlorine etc, up to personal preference i guess?

----------


## diazman

oh okay. cos i abit worried lol, seeing them selling the products at a dollar. maybe should not buy afterall. scared if product expired already

----------


## unclerobin

I'm using Ocean Free Iron, Trance Element and Root Monster substrate fertilisers, So far no issues

----------


## diazman

> I'm using Ocean Free Iron, Trance Element and Root Monster substrate fertilisers, So far no issues


thank you unclerobin. guess the products are not too bad afterall.  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Viper007

Eer Ocean free is a no go for me!  :Smile:

----------


## diazman

> Eer Ocean free is a no go for me!


 
must have had a bad history with the product arh?

----------


## Viper007

> must have had a bad history with the product arh?


Well actually nope just don't feel like supporting QH.

----------


## aquanatix

> Well actually nope just don't feel like supporting QH.


If it's cheap and works i say why not?Foreign might not necessarily mean better? I'm guessing QH's packaging is alittle dodgier looking hence the trust issues? :Razz:

----------


## Shadow

I bought their scissor and tweezer combo before. It is expensive and does not last long  :Razz: . The scissor rust very fast and the tweezer is so stiff that it is not comfortable for planting. Bought other unknown brand (probably china or taiwan) which is cheaper, does not rust until now (3 years) and the tweezer is more comfortable to use. Maybe it is just my luck  :Opps:

----------


## diazman

lol. thanks for the comment guys  :Very Happy:

----------


## newtank

I guess you just have to try and see for yourself. 

Qiah Hu is a big company and believe their products are results of some research too, not anyhow mix and match one lah. I looked at some of ttheir equipments, like HOF and internal filters, they offer what brands like Boyu and Hailea, etc offer, in fact some of the designs are much better. I just bought a internal filter for my 1 ft tank and it comes with a little box to put in active carbon or what you have, something some more popular Taiwan brands does not offer. Yes you can say that it's not significant, but its something you dont usually find in other Taiwan brands.

But its tough being a local brand though.

----------


## EddyTing

I would say it depends on individual opinion and needs. QH will definitely not design something to kill,right? It's always to assist us in our hobby keeping. Good or not, up to you to judge, of course, after you try it out.

----------


## Shadow

> Qiah Hu is a big company and believe their products are results of some research too.


Doubt that, probably just ODM from somewhere  :Laughing:

----------


## Don90

I bought the fresh coat anti chlorine. Its a qian hu product.

I bought the very small bottle (yellow bottle) and I find it ok.

Then I bought the bigger bottle (white bottle) and I found that the yellow bottle is more concentrated.

I prefer the yellow one.

BTW, seems like the aqua fresh coat is almost exactly the same as API stress coat? :Opps:

----------


## Viper007

> Doubt that, probably just ODM from somewhere


You have hit the nail once again... "Qian Hu does not have R&D dept to do this". Btw they are big is because on the export of the ornamental fish biz.

----------


## newtank

> Doubt that, probably just ODM from somewhere


Well, as long as they ODM from someone who has done the research, then it makes good business sense.

----------


## gentle

i inadvertently become one of the supporters of ocean free products...

2ft lights at $20+, 3ft lights at $30+
3l CO2 set (with regulator, diffuser, fertiliser etc) at $88

i must say their price is very competitive...

----------


## aquanatix

> i inadvertently become one of the supporters of ocean free products...
> 
> 2ft lights at $20+, 3ft lights at $30+
> 3l CO2 set (with regulator, diffuser, fertilizer etc) at $88
> 
> i must say their price is very competitive...


Pricing is definitely competitive. Their anti chlorine and various other water treatment products costs about a dollar?Now that's hard to beat! Anyway I've been using their anti chlorine and some meds over my years of fish keeping and so far so good. Regardless of whether they have their very own R&D department is secondary,i say if it works and price fits your wallet just use it. :Grin:

----------


## Tony

So far have been using their anti-chlorine/chromite with anti-stress content inside for about 1 year and so far ok.

----------


## BFG

I agree with Vinz, their root monster are great! Lotus loves them.

----------


## zyblack

I am curious, is there a difference between Ocean Free Root Stick and Ocean Free Root Monster?

Root Stick is cheaper though with the same area effect of 10cm square.

----------


## carlfsk

I understand there is a brand by the name Aquamedi. I do not know why, but I have the notion this is from QH. Anyone can verify? I suppose this has nothing to do with the German brand Aquamedic right?

----------


## newtank

> I am curious, is there a difference between Ocean Free Root Stick and Ocean Free Root Monster?
> 
> Root Stick is cheaper though with the same area effect of 10cm square.


 
I think the diff is probably the shape of the product which allows you to administer in different area of the tank. Sometimes the plants are so dense, you only have space for a "stick". I am only guessing , have not use the root monster before.

----------


## newtank

seems like most people who have actually tried the products have good things to say about them.....there you go, OF is not that bad after all :Laughing:

----------


## nickLee

> I understand there is a brand by the name Aquamedi. I do not know why, but I have the notion this is from QH. Anyone can verify? I suppose this has nothing to do with the German brand Aquamedic right?


I tried Aqualite.. the results were less than satisfactory as my fish were stressed after each water change even with aging with it.... in the end switched to stress coat :Wink:

----------


## JadeIceGreen

Ocean Free is strictly a no go for me, if their stuff works, they do not last. Horrible incidents like my HOF filter giving way, flooding my room in the process and first try with their anti chlorine which killed all my fauna. 

Seachem, Eheim, API, ADA are my best friends now. Even if I have to pay more, I rather do so for the peace of mind and enjoyment of this hobby.  :Wink:

----------


## crazyhanz

I have been using their Anti-Chlorine for years and I find that it is pretty reliable. On top of that, I have 2X 2ft tanks which are equipped with their HOB filters. It has been serving me for 2 years plus and is still going strong. Price is reasonable and quality isn't as bad as what people think.

----------


## skyluck2001

Bought a product that was supposed to clarify my tank water. Ended up killing my fishes.

----------


## Xianghao

i bought a bottle of guppy flake food but ended up with powdered food instead..

----------


## Newbiebetta

i think it's more on a luck basis ?

----------


## zhou yuande

I have tried some QH products and personnally felt that not all products are good. However, their anti-clorine, root monster, KH powder are good. Of course, you need to go to other LFS for their products instead of their sungei tengah farm as the price difference can be quite substantial.

----------


## Newbiebetta

are their hang on- filters good? u mean going to their farm and buy is more expensive than going to LFS to buy?

----------


## newtank

> are their hang on- filters good? u mean going to their farm and buy is more expensive than going to LFS to buy?


Definitely, they have to do this. They could easily undercut the LFS but that would means competing with their customers.....a big No No. :Laughing:

----------


## Fuzzy

Their products are cheaper than competing products, and really you get what you pay for..

Some work, some don't, fairly hit or miss in my personal experience, I'm running an OF HOF at the moment on a less important tank, so far so good, but the build quality really sucks, easily broken extension tubes for one.

----------


## Morgan01

Tried both root monster, and fertiliser stick and ball. do not agree they did my plants well...maybe only my yamato likes the root monster bits. kept seeing them carrying tiny yellow balls away. of late got rid of all them in my subtrate and replaced with ADA aquasoil with JBL 7+balls buried...works like a miracle.  :Wink:

----------


## newtank

> i bought a bottle of guppy flake food but ended up with powdered food instead..


 
i have to agree on this, somehow the flake food disintegrate after a while, maybe the packaging got problem, not air tight enough

----------


## boxedfish

anyone got any idea what is the ingredient they use for ocean free anti-chlorine? is there a possibility that the anti-chlorine raise GH of water?

----------


## terence

I used their range of medicine. So far so good!

----------


## minute_me

> Definitely, they have to do this. They could easily undercut the LFS but that would means competing with their customers.....a big No No.


QH need not price their products in their farm so much higher in order not to compete with their own customers. They are selling their gravel at their farm for $18 for 10kg pack. I got it outside for $10. 

As long as they price their product at the recommended price or slightly more should be ok. But purposely pricing it so much higher in order to discourage ppl not to buy at their farm is does not make sense. Might as well not let the public visit the farm.

----------


## diazman

well...had bad experience with their medicine. treated my tank, ended up with more fish having ich.lol

----------


## Jungle-mania

> QH need not price their products in their farm so much higher in order not to compete with their own customers. They are selling their gravel at their farm for $18 for 10kg pack. I got it outside for $10. 
> 
> As long as they price their product at the recommended price or slightly more should be ok. But purposely pricing it so much higher in order to discourage ppl not to buy at their farm is does not make sense. Might as well not let the public visit the farm.


The main reason why they must sell their product higher at their retail front is because they are the supplier to other retailers. If they sell cheaper than their retailers, no LFS will carry their product for them. 

As long you see a shop that sells a product significantly higher than other places and yet stay afloat for ages, good chance they are actually a supplier.

----------


## wllm33

i am using their root monster fert at the moment but don't seem to see good response from my gujing.
am i missing out on the reco
mmended frequency of use from the label?

bros with this fert experience, can recommend what is the best interval to put in if i am having a 1 footer with co2 and chilled water at 24deg.
thanks

----------


## yat6661

> thank you unclerobin. guess the products are not too bad afterall.


Thier anti-chlroine is not bad. Been using for months. Thier HOF filter also not bad. Overall okay ah cos made in QH. So quite cheap

----------


## newtank

> QH need not price their products in their farm so much higher in order not to compete with their own customers. They are selling their gravel at their farm for $18 for 10kg pack. I got it outside for $10. 
> 
> As long as they price their product at the recommended price or slightly more should be ok. But purposely pricing it so much higher in order to discourage ppl not to buy at their farm is does not make sense. Might as well not let the public visit the farm.


 
They have to price it so high that you won't buy from them...definitely. Their main business is wholesale, which is to all the LFS in Singapore, I cannot imagine them competing with their customers.

So do they risk losing a customer who buy the odd pack from them,....ok so you have a 10 ft tank, what do you need, 20, 30 packs?. or do they risk losing their bigger customers, which are the LFS, which collectively, will sell gravel to tanks worth thousands of ft. 

Believe me, this is the correct and most ethical pricing if you are a wholeseller.

----------


## minute_me

> They have to price it so high that you won't buy from them...definitely. Their main business is wholesale, which is to all the LFS in Singapore, I cannot imagine them competing with their customers............
> 
> Believe me, this is the correct and most ethical pricing if you are a wholeseller.


I don't understand how Qian HU pricing their product at recommended price or only slightly higher will compete with LFS which they supply to. Qian Hu is not pricing lower but same or slightly higher will do. 

If their purpose is to discourage people to buy from them by pricing it so high, might as well don't sell it in their farm in the first place because I think it gives Qian hu a negative image, it's not about losing a few end consumers.

If I am a wholesaler, I will tell my retailers that these product are the recommended retail price, it's up to them if they want to sell higher or lower. I will price my product in the show room at the recommended price or maybe 10&#37; higher.

----------


## newtank

> I don't understand how Qian HU pricing their product at recommended price or only slightly higher will compete with LFS which they supply to. Qian Hu is not pricing lower but same or slightly higher will do. 
> 
> If their purpose is to discourage people to buy from them by pricing it so high, might as well don't sell it in their farm in the first place because I think it gives Qian hu a negative image, it's not about losing a few end consumers.
> 
> If I am a wholesaler, I will tell my retailers that these product are the recommended retail price, it's up to them if they want to sell higher or lower. I will price my product in the show room at the recommended price or maybe 10% higher.


 
Well, in that case when you do become a wholesaler and would do your business this way, do come back and revisit this thread and tell us how you are doing. :Well done:

----------


## God of tank

Their battle Bact is the best i think, seond i found this Discus super cure 1 and super anti - diease very good. ever save my discus pair life.

----------


## wllm33

> Their battle Bact is the best i think, seond i found this Discus super cure 1 and super anti - diease very good. ever save my discus pair life.


can know what your discus pair was saved from using this products?
thanks

----------


## God of tank

> can know what your discus pair was saved from using this products?
> thanks


 These pair having babies around them, but due to neglect , i forgot to off heater and feed the baby BSE, the water turn bad, ammoina was very high and some babies died when i came back homw after work, the pair was lying flat with fin close and body darken , very critcal, call LFS owner for advise? he ask me to do a 100%wc, put super cure according to dosage , on heater, till next day evening both are ok, but now i left with 6 babies, sigh. very lucky to save the parent,

----------


## RenesisTurbo

I used their TCM fish medicine and anti chlorine for 5 years from 2006-2010.Now coming back into the hobby.Not bad...My platies love OF Supersticky tablet and Super Mineral food .Accelerated growth for them within 6 weeks.Their 8000 battle bacteria is good too.I set up my tank and add the bacteria into the water.3-7days later, I can slowly add fish inside my tank.

----------


## blu3her0

I am a fan of their Bacteria 8000. I find it a useful aid for cycling my tank.

----------

